# just turned 40



## einherjar (Nov 26, 2011)

took a good look in the mirror a few days ago. guns are smaller and the waist is pathetic! fuck this i said.  used to have quite a respectable physique. anyway im bound and determined to get it back, and then some!      was lookin around for places to shop and came accross this forum.  looks like I can get back up to speed on things and back on track here.   talk to you folks later...off to the gym!!!  gonna slaughter these skinny legs!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*einherjar* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM bro.  Lot of great great folks in here who are always willing to help and keep it real with you.  So many guys and girls in here with knowledge to share.  Just have thick skin, learn to laugh and you will have a great time.  If you need help check out the sponsor links for that which you seek.


----------



## Deja Vu (Nov 27, 2011)

Just turned 37 last week. started lifting at age 35 never to old to start! The key is food,hardwork, sleep.


----------



## brazey (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Goblin (Nov 27, 2011)

congrats and welcome


----------



## einherjar (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## GFR (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM.

Don't let turning 40 get you down, I have turned 40 nine times now and it does not bother me at all.


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome!!! you came to the right place to learn. I have learned a lot!!!


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 28, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome, it's easier at 40 than it is at 41, get after it bro.


----------

